# Pecan Pie ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Aug 4, 2018)

I was ready for something sweet! Did I mention there are trees on the property? Snells to smoke with, pecan meat to eat in sweets!








Check out the freezer....LOL I sent over 1/2 the pecans to my sister's.







Anyway, I almost have the crust how I want it. So close.
Pie is easy. Did ya know there are two very distinct types? Light and Dark. Depends upon your sugar and Karo. 

Anyway that a 9" pie and I cut it into 6th's. Now what am I gonna do with supper?


----------



## meatallica (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm powerless when it comes to pecan pie!!


----------



## motocrash (Aug 4, 2018)

He airbrushes his pies too!:eek: :D 
Beautiful Kevin! That and a quart of ice cream...bellyache
I knew an old Belle that lived in Dothan,Ala that could make it like a slice of heaven.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 4, 2018)

Oh good gosh man... You suck.
I want some pecan pie really bad now.
My wife made a huge tray of Peanut Butter Chip Brownies, I'd turn my nose up at'em for some of that pie.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 4, 2018)

meatallica said:


> I'm powerless when it comes to pecan pie!!



We never had a holiday meal without a pecan pie, was my Pop's favorite. Tell ya a story, when newlyweds my Mom  tried to make one like her Mothers, And exceptional pie. Mom's didn't make, was soupy. Pop came in from work and not knowing what to say to help the situation said, "Well if ya keep trying you get as our good as your mother's". Pop was just a poor country boy and was trying.....LOL Mom never made him another one. 

He would approach my sister and I around birthday's and holidays and sort of insinuate that we'd get what we wanted IF we asked Mom for a pecan pie for us. LOL It was great!

He did love a pecan pie. I always let my sister make 'em for him, didn't want to possibly steal her thunder.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 4, 2018)

motocrash said:


> He airbrushes his pies too!:eek: :D
> Beautiful Kevin! That and a quart of ice cream...bellyache
> I knew an old Belle that lived in Dothan,Ala that could make it like a slice of heaven.



You know you need to be careful around those southern girls that can cook. Its their eyes, the sweet way they talk, and they make you think whatever it was, it was your idea. LOL.... I probably learned as many of my recipes from them as I did my mother. My recipe book was as good as most guys little black books, (definitely better than my little black book)
!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 4, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Oh good gosh man... You suck.
> I want some pecan pie really bad now.
> My wife made a huge tray of Peanut Butter Chip Brownies, I'd turn my nose up at'em for some of that pie.



Thank you Chili. The pie is simple to make, but its the crust that sells the pie! You better make sure your bride doesn't see that remark.....LOL.


----------



## mosparky (Aug 4, 2018)

Man, That pie looks amazing. A weakness from my southern up bringing for sure. Did not know about 2 types. I just use white sugar and dark karo (and alot more pecans than the recipe calls for), what does that make it ? That's what Mom had and used, so that's what I use as well.
Speaking of Karo, I loves me some dark Karo mixed with butter and spread on a biscuit. It'll make your tongue slap your brain loose.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 4, 2018)

My dad loves his Pecan Pie, so I make it some times for him. Normally I do one pecan, and one 'Chess Pie'...mine never look as good as yours do! 

Now I got a hankering to make pies for sunday dinner to go with some pulled pork..


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 5, 2018)

Ok Kevin.  Now that you have us all drooling, you're gonna have to do a post on it.  I never was able to make a pecan pie I was really happy with.  And being as how its Miss Linda's favirite pie................
Gary


----------



## foamheart (Aug 5, 2018)

mosparky said:


> Man, That pie looks amazing. A weakness from my southern up bringing for sure. Did not know about 2 types. I just use white sugar and dark karo (and alot more pecans than the recipe calls for), what does that make it ? That's what Mom had and used, so that's what I use as well.
> Speaking of Karo, I loves me some dark Karo mixed with butter and spread on a biscuit. It'll make your tongue slap your brain loose.



I remember, depended upon the time of year as to what you mixed into the butter for your biscuit. Steen's cane syrup, Grandma Molasses, Honey, or Karo. Course you hoped there'd be a couple left over so in the morning, so you could put a  sausage patty or a little ham between 'em for lunch!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 5, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> My dad loves his Pecan Pie, so I make it some times for him. Normally I do one pecan, and one 'Chess Pie'...mine never look as good as yours do!
> 
> Now I got a hankering to make pies for sunday dinner to go with some pulled pork..


 
I learned as a kid, it ain't how it looks, its how fast you can get to the pie! LOL There is a reason that the last one to the trough is always the runt of the litter.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 5, 2018)

foamheart said:


> I learned as a kid, it ain't how it looks, its how fast you can get to the pie! LOL There is a reason that the last one to the trough is always the runt of the litter.


Ha! Sounds like my relatives alright!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 5, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Ok Kevin.  Now that you have us all drooling, you're gonna have to do a post on it.  I never was able to make a pecan pie I was really happy with.  And being as how its Miss Linda's favirite pie................
> Gary



They are really easy Gary. Here's a recipe

*Ingredients:*
6 eggs
1 1/2 cup dark corn syrup
1/2 cup sugar
3/4 cup clarified butter ( 2 sticks)
1 cap vanilla extract
1 cup pecan chopped
1 9 inch pie shell
Preheat Oven 425 Degrees
*Directions:*

Mix all and pour into pie shell. Bake approx 20 mins at 425, reduce heat to 350 for 45 mins. 
Watch Pie crust edges for burning.

Notes: 
1. Buy a pie crust at the grocery store. I have used Pillsbury roll ups, not bad but a store bought.
2. Use either Dark Karo (corn syrup) w/ dark brown sugar or light Karo w/ White refined sugar. I seem to remember something special you guys up north have for corn syrup. Really special stuff. Good too. It's rattling around in my head and not coming out at the present time.
3. You have to set the eggs either at the beginning or the end. I normally do as the above says but.... it cause the eggs to expand wildly and can burn your crust. Today's I cooked at 325 for 45 minds. checked and the very center of the pie had not set up yet, so I jacked the temp then up to 400    and in about 15 to 20 mins the center was set with no burnt crust.
4. Throw 2 cut up sticks of butter in a mixing bowl into the microwave for about  1 to 1 1/2 mins. then let it cool a few while you do something else. Then pour the clarified butter into your mixing bowl without the milk fats. Its easy just to pour till you get to the fats.
5. If you detect the crust starting to brun around the edges, just set a piece of tin foil on top of the pie covering it all.
6. Let it cool, let it cool, let it cool before trying to cut it or it'll make you mad needlessly.
7. I hardly ever use a whole cup of chopped nuts. I don't have teeth.... so why waste 'em...LOL   Don't worry about mixing the nuts in, after you pour them in the pie shell, they are coated in the good stuff and then they float to the surface.

Good to know, light Karo has vanilla flavoring in it, dark Karo has molasses.

Probably forgetting something but you'll figure it out. Did I mention buttering and flouring the pie pan so it doesn't stick?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks for the recipe Foamy.....  Great lookin' pie....


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks Kev.  I'll give it a try.
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 6, 2018)

And Foamy strikes again dany man how do you expect us to keep control of our waist line with post like this.

Black Strap Molasses up north maybe what your thinking of. I always like Kings PO-to-rick molasses but its hard to find now can find King Syrup but that's way to sweet. Like the butter and biscuit deal and one of my favorites is corn bread with butter molasses.

Warren


----------



## foamheart (Aug 6, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Thanks for the recipe Foamy.....  Great lookin' pie....



Thanks Dave

Never a problem my friend.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 6, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Thanks Kev.  I'll give it a try.
> Gary



Always a pleasure my friend.

They are so easy to make, take my word for it.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 6, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> And Foamy strikes again dany man how do you expect us to keep control of our waist line with post like this.
> 
> Black Strap Molasses up north maybe what your thinking of. I always like Kings PO-to-rick molasses but its hard to find now can find King Syrup but that's way to sweet. Like the butter and biscuit deal and one of my favorites is corn bread with butter molasses.
> 
> Warren



Thank you, you made me do my research. The British use "Golden Syrup" which I always heard I should try if I ever get a chance. Its like corn syrup that tastes good.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_syrup

Its on my bucket list to try.


----------



## motocrash (Aug 6, 2018)

Yeah Foam,treacle...my British neighbor/neighbour used to put it in his tea.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 7, 2018)

Foamy did a research on Kings Po-to-rik and they don't make it anymore.

Warren


----------



## xray (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks for the recipe, Kev.

I’ve been on a pecan pie and candied pecan kick lately. Can’t wait to try it.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 7, 2018)

nice looking pie foam. I want to pass on some foodie info to you guys. monks in Belgium use candy syrup in their beers. it actually contributes flavor. the syrup can be made by inverting the sugar. this is done with heat and acid. dead simple to do. dissolve sugar in a bit of water.  add lemon juice and heat until desired results. Lyles is exactly this.  if you continue to heat the syrup it darkens and develops flavor. the  classic Belgian beer syrup is mahogany in color and is distinctly nutty with notes of dark fruit but much more milder than molasses.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 7, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Foamy did a research on Kings Po-to-rik and they don't make it anymore.
> 
> Warren



Never fails.... If there was a way around it I am sure the US would be without corn syrup. Its bad for you when you eat a gallon a day and sit on your fat ass all the time. LOL


----------



## foamheart (Aug 7, 2018)

xray said:


> Thanks for the recipe, Kev.
> 
> I’ve been on a pecan pie and candied pecan kick lately. Can’t wait to try it.


You are most welcome.

Did ya see this, I tried nuts and like this because it wasn't Too much.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/apple-smoked-spiced-nuts-foamheart.270840/


----------



## foamheart (Aug 7, 2018)

zwiller said:


> nice looking pie foam. I want to pass on some foodie info to you guys. monks in Belgium use candy syrup in their beers. it actually contributes flavor. the syrup can be made by inverting the sugar. this is done with heat and acid. dead simple to do. dissolve sugar in a bit of water.  add lemon juice and heat until desired results. Lyles is exactly this.  if you continue to heat the syrup it darkens and develops flavor. the  classic Belgian beer syrup is mahogany in color and is distinctly nutty with notes of dark fruit but much more milder than molasses.



Kewl, never knew it. This place is just a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## tropics (Aug 7, 2018)

Kevin you have probably gotten me into trouble again,cause my mrs. loves Pecan Pie 
Points
Richie


----------



## foamheart (Aug 7, 2018)

tropics said:


> Kevin you have probably gotten me into trouble again,cause my mrs. loves Pecan Pie
> Points
> Richie



Richie, thank you.

You got this one, its really not that hard.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 10, 2018)

If anyone wants to experiment with what I posted, this is what got me started: https://www.homebrewtalk.com/forum/threads/20-lb-of-sugar-and-a-jar-of-yeast-nutrient.114837/


----------



## daveomak (Aug 10, 2018)

Zwiller, morning.....
For a filling using the link you posted....   for Pecan Pie filling, does DAP (di-ammonium phosphate) need to be added since this is not going to be fermented ?????


----------



## zwiller (Aug 10, 2018)

I am no expert (it gets quite technical) on this though but I think that simply boiling sugar and water alone can invert the sugar but IIRC adding a catalyst like acid ensures complete and faster inversion.  DAP is being used to take the browning beyond what is capable of just water and sugar.  I think you can only really go golden without the DAP.  In any event, DAP has nothing to do with fermentation in this case but I can see why one would think so.  

From that link "DAP provides nitrogen for mailard reactions (non enzymatic browning) to occur. These occur between ~270F and ~320F. Another source of nitrogen is ammonium bicarbonate. It is a leaven used by professional bakers.  As DAP breaks down around ~270F it separates into two molecules of ammonium and dehydrate-phosphoric acid. So it provides both the nitrogen for browning and the acid for inversion."  



I made the deep amber syrup and was pretty blown away with the flavor it had and it matched the description in that thread.  I would say try lemon juice first and make some golden and if you like the results and want to go farther and deepen the color and develop flavor try the DAP.  It's like $2 at a homebrew store or online.  Point being was no need to source Lyle's when you can easily make it at home.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 10, 2018)

Thank you for that info....   Dave


----------



## tropics (Aug 22, 2018)

Okay the nagging for Pecan pie got to me!! I think I hear my wife saying she loves you while eating.I used 5" pie pans so they look like the ones from the store LOL
Richie


----------



## motocrash (Aug 22, 2018)

tropics said:


> I used 5" pie pans so they look like the ones from the store LOL


Richie,when you eat a whole pie you don't feel to guilty _or _bloated.:)


----------



## foamheart (Aug 22, 2018)

tropics said:


> Okay the nagging for Pecan pie got to me!! I think I hear my wife saying she loves you while eating.I used 5" pie pans so they look like the ones from the store LOL
> Richie
> View attachment 374333



LOL.... The first thing I saw has the pie filled with the biggest pecan halves I ever saw! Never thought of a smaller pie.....LOL I had been put in my place, where ever you lived you had the most massive pecans ever seen, and I needed some to plant! ROFLMAO!

Love ya Richie! I hope your wife liked it, you know those are the best get out of jail free cards you can have! And remember if you did white on light, you've still got dark on brown to try also. Personally I prefer the dark, Mom & Pop the liked the other.

Just another thing to try some day when bored. Small batch of pie filling, stir in whole pecans, then remove, allow to drain a bit, then bake till dry. You will love 'em. Add them to Pralines? OMG! Add them on top a pumpkin or sweet potato  pie at Turkey day, you catch dear sweet ol'aunt Bee, picking them off the top when she thinks no one is looking. LOL


----------



## foamheart (Aug 22, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Richie,when you eat a whole pie you don't feel to guilty _or _bloated.:)



Feel guilty? When I eat a whole pie, I wonder what I can find for tomorrow! LOL

I never thought about size though. I resize all my pie recipes, not only for 9 in, but I noticed they were getting a little thin on the filling, so they are also remeasured for deep dish. LOL.... if you ever see me cut a pie into 6ths vice 8's or even 12s, you wanta go light on whatever is for supper and seriously save some room.....LOL A piece a pie should be a meal in-its-self. Its why ya don't see much Ice cream on top around here, just no room for it.


----------



## tropics (Aug 23, 2018)

foamheart said:


> Feel guilty? When I eat a whole pie, I wonder what I can find for tomorrow! LOL
> 
> I never thought about size though. I resize all my pie recipes, not only for 9 in, but I noticed they were getting a little thin on the filling, so they are also remeasured for deep dish. LOL.... if you ever see me cut a pie into 6ths vice 8's or even 12s, you wanta go light on whatever is for supper and seriously save some room.....LOL A piece a pie should be a meal in-its-self. Its why ya don't see much Ice cream on top around here, just no room for it.



We split one the first night,now we split the split my God that is a rich dessert
Oh that pie crust recipe you gave me everyone still says it is the best
Richie


----------



## foamheart (Aug 23, 2018)

Thank you again Richie.

I am really glad you and your bride like 'em.


----------

